

Reverse-Interviewing for CS Jobs - vlad
http://openradix.org/archives/292

======
pfedor
Based on my, admittedly quite limited, experience as an interviewer I think
the author is mistaken. The type 5 questions, which he praises, are not very
useful in practice. "Tell me about your research" is only good as a warm up
question, to make the candidate feel a bit more comfortable before getting to
the real questions. You can have very bad candidates that will nevertheless be
able to reasonably discuss their research. It's the topcoder-type
algorithm/coding questions that will give you a much better insight into the
candidate's coding skills and analytical abilities.

So, if a company put emphasis on type 5 questions, it doesn't mean that they
value "thinkers". It simply means that they're bad at interviewing.

